# Grayton Beach



## Poolman1121 (May 5, 2019)

Headed down from Missouri Saturday for my annual October vacation with the family. I have been checking the forum and there hasn’t been many reports. Is anyone catching anything?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Might be fighting with red tide. No sure if it’s made it that far west but it’s definitely in Panama.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought I saw something about it being in Navarre?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I was working for a few days in Panama City and fished the surf a couple mornings, just tossing lures. Didn't have any red tide that I could tell. All I could catch was bluefish on top water, which is fun, I won't complain. Watch for birds, bait is thick on the beach, LY's.


----------



## Poolman1121 (May 5, 2019)

Thanks. I was planning on throwing more lures this year. Always had a spoon tied on while my bait rods are out. Always enjoy catching them on a lighter set up. Even if they are just ladyfish. Leaving tomorrow at 3AM hopefully I can post some good news and pics. If I can figure out how to post pics from my phone. One last question. What are LY’s? I assume they are a bait fish. I see them mentioned in posts. Just don’t know what they are.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

LY=Alewive=Menhaden









Menhaden - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

Boardfeet said:


> LY=Alewive=Menhaden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you're kidding. Those are 3 different fish. What we call LYs are scaled sardines


----------

